# Water powered sump pump



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a customer who is thinking of having me install one of these 

http://www.basepump.com/Basepump.htm 

Anybody have any experience with these?
This would be a first for me so any thoughts you guys have would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Serviced a few before, they suck to service, not a bad idea tho for a back up system


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Replaced a few that flooded a home instead of protecting it.


----------



## shock1964 (Mar 6, 2011)

Kewl idea, gotta wonder tho...
I see they include a water alarm for floods. That an indication of their confidence in their own product?


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I looked at the A.Y.Mcdonald version of one of these, one of our wholesaler carries them.

I'd hate to see the water bill after running one of those for awhile. Might be cheaper than damage caused by water though.

My opinion is a battery backup pump system might be better, although once the battery goes dead your screwed...


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

And that's why, those venturi pump back ups are for extended periods of no power, but if your on a well, your screwed either way... They do make good back ups that last upwards of 24 hrs and they email and phone up to 5 people each invade your not home


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Isn't the "green" movement trying to ban these?


Battery backup seems the most sensible. 


So what if it's only 7.5 hours on a battery... 


what do you have in your driveway? 1-5 vehicles, all with batteries. There's your source of constant pumping power.


I've got a lot of sump pump replacements under my belt lately, thanks to the weather. Was thinking about getting out my sandblaster, taking all those free switches from zoeller and taking over and roooling da wurld! 

Don't buy dem pumps. Rebuild and make cha-chang! :thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Replaced a few that flooded a home instead of protecting it.


 
Maybe the reason they flooded cause the pump can only pump out 20 gallons a minute at best!!!!


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

liquidplumber said:


> I have a customer who is thinking of having me install one of these
> 
> http://www.basepump.com/Basepump.htm
> 
> ...


We install the Liberty SJ10 all the time. They are fantastic for the money if water powered back-up is the route your customers want to go.
http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=76&s=23&c=14


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Replaced a few that flooded a home instead of protecting it.


What happened?


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

Pipe Dreams said:


> We install the Liberty SJ10 all the time. They are fantastic for the money if water powered back-up is the route your customers want to go.
> http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=76&s=23&c=14


 did install one of these seemed to pump quiet well once i got the float to stop blowing off psi was at 160psi at a house the middle of nowhere,installed prv everything seemed good.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

xyleman said:


> did install one of these seemed to pump quiet well once i got the float to stop blowing off psi was at 160psi at a house the middle of nowhere,installed prv everything seemed good.


How was the water heater doing? 

I wonder if maybe you should have done a T&P if it wasn't blowing off...:whistling2:


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

liquidplumber said:


> I have a customer who is thinking of having me install one of these
> 
> http://www.basepump.com/Basepump.htm
> 
> ...


I see your from MA as well. :thumbup:

Liberty makes a water powered back up pump that's MA approved. I put one for a doctor a few years back after his finished basement flooded. It was a back up to a battery back up set up. So he had 3-systems in the floor. But after the mess he went thru he wasn't messing around.

I think I may have had to put a backflow on it but am not sure, it's been a while now.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

Redwood said:


> How was the water heater doing?
> 
> I wonder if maybe you should have done a T&P if it wasn't blowing off...:whistling2:


 tied in off of hose bib line before house prv ,never thought psi would be that high for the area ,rest of house good psi


----------

